# Petition for Willow



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Please sign this petition to try and get Berkshire Police to take seriously Willows disappearance and the suspicious circumstances in which she was found ...let's try to help find out what happened so that Hayley and Ross can have a little peace x 

http://www.change.org/p/bedfordshir...pt&utm_medium=email&utm_source=share_petition


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Change.org's website seems to be down, I'll try again later


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

You must have signed it Neil, cos it's just emailed me to say 'Neil has signed ' . I didn't realise I'd get alerted xxx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

It's Beds police?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oops ....the petition is right it's just me that's wrong ....don't want to dis the wrong force :behindsofa:


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

There's something weird about the walker situation!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Totally agree...her comments are weird too, I thought ????


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

wellerfeller said:


> There's something weird about the walker situation!


What or who is the walker situation? 
I think I've signed


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I haven't seen her comments?
It's just the conflicting stories of willow running on the common then it changed to them not realising she was missing until they got back to the van. The fact that the dog was seen even just once by anyone since going missing, you would expect a lost dog to be spotted by people. Must be awful knowing somebody out there knows what happened but are keeping quiet.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Have signed the petition, but totally confused re the walker situation.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

This is breaking my heart. I know you shouldn't punish criminals by harming or injuring them (well not in UK anyway) but my goodness, what I wouldn't do to those who harm helpless souls. Absolute filth, that's what they are, filth. 

What does harming animals say about a person, how just how could you harm any being, let alone a being who is focussed on love and can't understand what is happening. It just beggars belief. If it were me I wouldn't be responsible for my actions if I got my hands on these horrid people.


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

Gosh, you're quicker than me! I've been trying to find the link for you all to see it but you've beaten me to it! Bless you for signing it. X


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Signed earlier, can't believe it's not being investigated by police! They are investigating a stolen bike and a bike can be replaced! A dog can never be replaced and if it was a person then something would be done! When will they take dog owners love for their family members seriously! So feel for Ross and Hayley the not knowing would kill me x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Just signed.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I have not visited the site for a long time, so this is the first I have heard of this. Petition signed and shared. Heartbroken for you.


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Just signed. I was following this on DogLost. Heartbreaking for Willow's mum and dad.

Toffin
x


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Just signed xx


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Willow. I haven't been on here much other then to do a check on whats going on. It's hart breaking to hear something like that happening. There is a curtain element of risk when any of us let someone else take care of our dogs. 

But do agree the police should look in to this matter. If anything check out this "dog" walker. I did sign.


----------

